# New rhinestone template flock material?



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Has anyone tried this flock material yet? I think it's pretty new I've been to the website before and hadn't seen this particular material

Heat Transfer Warehouse - Siser Colorprint Evolution, transfer materials, clear transfer, transfer mask, 853

Pricing seems very reasonable at $51.25 a 5 yard roll...

It's flock and it's sticky but it's not to be confused with The Original Cuttable real "Sticky Flock".

Qualifies for free 2 day shipping if you buy $150.00 worth...

I might be worth checking out?... Looks like you can buy a 1 yard swatch to try it out for $12.00.

I will let you know I'm going to order some... 

But if you have tried and you like it, don't like I would be interested in your feedback....

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

It sounds like the same stuff that I ordered a sample of from Specialty Materials. They have something called "*Pressure Sensitive Solvent Flock PPF-5910". *

I found it to be too thin to use for rhinestone template material. The circles tore easily when trying to weed.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I order this stuff called Phototex that is a printable, repositional fabric material...wouldn't call it flock though...I wonder if this is the same stuff. If so, it is way to thin for a template but does make some awesome repositional signs.

Let us know what you find out when you get your sample.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

BlingItOn said:


> It sounds like the same stuff that I ordered a sample of from Specialty Materials. They have something called "*Pressure Sensitive Solvent Flock PPF-5910". *
> 
> I found it to be too thin to use for rhinestone template material. The circles tore easily when trying to weed.


It IS the SOLVENT-FLOCK PS 5910

I was going to try some becuase it's inexpensive and they have a warehouse here in Vegas. Someone told me to double it.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111520.html


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

debz1959 said:


> It IS the SOLVENT-FLOCK PS 5910
> 
> I was going to try some becuase it's inexpensive and they have a warehouse here in Vegas. Someone told me to double it.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111520.html


The problem I had was the holes tore when I weeded it. I think the thickness would still work to keep the stones on the holes if you found a way to weed it without it getting destroyed. Plus, if you double it then I'm sure you would be paying close to the same price as the Sticky Flock.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I tried it out sometime early last year and it was too thin and ripped very easily when weeding for me as well. I think I ended up using it to cover my work station.


----------



## deegcos (Apr 26, 2012)

Rhinestone material substitute: Currently I’m using a Cricut Create cutter , Inkscape for my design program and SCAL cutting program… (Sure Cuts A lot updates not available so I’m looking into new cutter/ plotter ) 
Ok now we know what I’m working with,,,
Materials:
*1 Pkg craft foam sheets 12x18 ( I buy the pack opposed to individual; cheap, unscented variety )
*Easy Tack (adhesive spay)
*Heat Press 
*2 sheets heavy construction paper

Pre heat press at 350 degrees
Cut foam sheets in half then place between construction paper 
Press for 1 minute FLIP and press another 1 min
ALLOW TO COOL (foam with swivel up if remove construction paper while hot/warm) 

I cut the sheet to accommodate my press and then I cut down to 12x6 for my cutter (once again I’m working on a small scale) 
Spray back of foam allow to dry then apply to my cutting pad. Because my cutter is rather light weight I use minimal press when cutting.

Once holes are removed I then spray my template with adhesive spay and apply to my backer board wet, allowing it to fully dry before using with rhinestones. 

I have pressed two foam sheets very thin and then repressed together; didn’t work well with my cutter but I’m sure if working with a professional grade machinery it may work.


----------



## deegcos (Apr 26, 2012)

Rhinestone material substitute: Currently I’m using a Cricut Create cutter , Inkscape for my design program and SCAL cutting program… (Sure Cuts A lot updates not available so I’m looking into new cutter/ plotter ) 
Ok now we know what I’m working with,,,
Materials:
*1 Pkg craft foam sheets 12x18 ( I buy the pack opposed to individual; cheap, unscented variety )
*Easy Tack (adhesive spay)
*Heat Press 
*2 sheets heavy construction paper

Pre heat press at 350 degrees
Cut foam sheets in half then place between construction paper 
Press for 1 minute FLIP and press another 1 min
ALLOW TO COOL (foam with swivel up if remove construction paper while hot/warm) 

I cut the sheet to accommodate my press and then I cut down to 12x6 for my cutter (once again I’m working on a small scale) 
Spray back of foam allow to dry then apply to my cutting pad. Because my cutter is rather light weight I use minimal press when cutting.

Once holes are removed I then spray my template with adhesive spay and apply to my backer board wet, allowing it to fully dry before using with rhinestones. 

I have pressed two foam sheets very thin and then repressed together; didn’t work well with my cutter but I’m sure if working with a professional grade machinery it may work.


----------



## TxBrandi (Sep 10, 2012)

BlingItOn said:


> It sounds like the same stuff that I ordered a sample of from Specialty Materials. They have something called "*Pressure Sensitive Solvent Flock PPF-5910". *
> 
> I found it to be too thin to use for rhinestone template material. The circles tore easily when trying to weed.


I know this is an old post, but I thought I'd reply to this since I just tried this stuff. I found it at my local art store and the lady said that lots of people were using it for rhinestones. I didn't have a problem at all weeding it (it could be that they changed it some, since it's been a while). If you peel the backing off first and stick it to a cutting mat, it will tear for sure though. I cut it without taking the backing off and without using a mat, and it cut perfectly and weeded really easily. You do have to get the right settings on your machine for it though. Also, as long as you are only sticking it to a work surface that is covered in sticky flock, you shouldn't have a problem getting it up without tearing it when you are done either (if you don't press it on really hard). 

At this moment, I am very new and before I get any "real" equipment, I am trying out this business using only my Silhouette Cameo. The settings that I used were: Speed-10, Thickness-33 and blade at 4 (with a new blade, so it could vary if your blade is more worn). I called customer service to see if I could get some help with settings and although they didn't know the exact settings for the cameo, they were really awesome, helpful and friendly!


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

katruax said:


> Has anyone tried this flock material yet? I think it's pretty new I've been to the website before and hadn't seen this particular material
> 
> Heat Transfer Warehouse - Siser Colorprint Evolution, transfer materials, clear transfer, transfer mask, 853
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you ever tried this material? SandyJo swears by it, but then again she also sells it, so not sure how truly unbias her recommendation is.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Dragon Slayer said:


> Just wondering if you ever tried this material? SandyJo swears by it, but then again she also sells it, so not sure how truly unbias her recommendation is.



SandyJo checks out anything she sells and used it herself before she sells. If she recommends something and says it's good, it is.


----------



## DivaMomDesigns (Nov 19, 2011)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> SandyJo checks out anything she sells and used it herself before she sells. If she recommends something and says it's good, it is.


completely agree. Sandy Jo thoroughly tests all her products prior to selling them. I use HTW exclusively now. it's so much cheaper! It is thinner so you have to weed it a little more careful but I love it.


----------

